# Non-Typical Hallowen Buck by 13 yr. old



## Lukesmama (Nov 2, 2012)

Gilmer County


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats! That is a cool rack!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 2, 2012)

WOW Great Buck and will be a cool mount.


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 2, 2012)

*another pic*


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 2, 2012)

Oops.  Double post.  Posting the pics is giving me a headache.  Try again tomorrow.  Lol


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 3, 2012)

congrats on a fine buck


----------



## deadend (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice! I'd trade a dozen typicals for one of those!


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 3, 2012)

*more pics*


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 3, 2012)

*One more pic*


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 3, 2012)

_Thanks for the congratulations on behalf of Luke_


----------



## GAGE (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats to Luke and thank you for sharing!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## tkyklr1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats Cool Buck!


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Nov 3, 2012)

super nice  nt buck!!! he's been doing a lot of horning!!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 3, 2012)

That's an awesome looking buck. Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## Shug (Nov 3, 2012)

Super nice, that there is a trophy


----------



## jpatton (Nov 4, 2012)

Great buck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Man what a nasty awesome rack. I counted 14 points. What is it actually?


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 5, 2012)

15 points, but only 13 over 1 inch.  Looks like 3 main beams on one side.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool rack.  Congrats to the young man.

Hoss


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Mtn. Buck !!!Way to Go !!!!


----------



## wildcats (Nov 5, 2012)

awesome animal....one of a kind.  congrats man


----------



## Lukesmama (Nov 5, 2012)

_Thanks again for the congrats!!!_


----------



## DSGB (Nov 6, 2012)

Unique rack for sure! Congrats to Luke!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 6, 2012)

I love a rack with character, congrats on your nice buck!


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 6, 2012)

Love your pics....congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2012)

Lukesmama said:


> _Thanks for the congratulations on behalf of Luke_



luke did good!!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Crazy rack. Trophy of a lifetime. Congrats to him and thanks for sharing.


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats to the boy.


----------



## winchester270 (Nov 7, 2012)

congats Luke that is awsome


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 12, 2012)

congrats, thats a unique buck


----------

